# Sears Funderbird FaceBook Group



## joegest (Jul 18, 2015)

I started a Facebook Sears Funderbird Group. So that we could share info about this kart.

I owned one back in 1980 when I was in 6th grade and sold it when I joined the Air Force. Then i bought 2 more over the years for my boys. 

I have collected many pictures from other owners or ones that were for sale. 

Thanks for looking.

joe

facebook.com/groups/478356022342387/


----------

